# Shortie Diesel



## Jeepguy515 (May 15, 2018)

Hello all, been on his site for awhile, wanted to share a shortie project I've done, cheap locomotive from Ebay, modified it to work on my indoor layouts. Bandsaw and super glue works wonders 
I know they aren't exact scale, but hey I have a fuzzy bear driving my trains so it's all good  



I'll post some picks of other diesels I've done.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute, looks similar to Aristo Craft's little diesels.


----------



## Jeepguy515 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks like a fun diesel to run around my 21" Christmas tree circle.

What motor block did you use and how well did it line up with the plastic parts? I have a spare USA motor block I could tinker with.

Phil


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

haha.. I like those a lot. Well done


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeepguy;

I like the way you have used parts from both the long and short hoods of the original locomotive. 
The Aristo Craft abbreviated RS3s only had a stub representing the short hood. I refer to my copies as an RS3/8.









Best Wishes, David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Those are pretty cool in the various road names. I had done this same thing in HO back in '91 when a similar Union Pacific did a 4 ft drop off my tabletop layout. They work good for a "short" line


----------



## Jeepguy515 (May 15, 2018)

I appreciate the complements, thank you, I use any motor block I have laying around, I've used Aristocraft, Bachmann and an oddball Lionel I had. 



Here's a few pics of a "Paul Bunyan" Bachmann loco and caboose I "shortied" up the tender is a Acristocraft tender cut up.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

Those are so cool Guys! looks like something to pull an egg liner train. Historically on NG rail lines single truck cars was quite common. You can visit several NG railroad museums for such examples. I no longer model G gauge, Im doing 2.5" scale but, im working on a train of single truck cars for a unique train. more fun in the hobby is what makes it interesting for some of us. How can i "kitbash" that to make it mine.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Paul Bunyan looks like Old Joe's clean brother


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the Bunyan. The tender really makes the whole thing work.


----------



## Jeepguy515 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks !!! I'm working on a shortie version of the "Silver Streak" I'll get some photos up of that when it gets closer to being done.


----------



## Jeepguy515 (May 15, 2018)

Good morning everyone, hope you all are surviving this craziness we are all dealing with .. well I was bored this weekend and finished my "Silver Streak" project finally. Let me know what you think  



"You shot a vitamin salesman on the Silver Streak"


----------



## Jeepguy515 (May 15, 2018)

Here's the cars, all hand made on old rolling stock


----------

